# How do I file tax for my Uber income?



## DatHa (Jan 13, 2017)

Hello there.

I'm a new Uber driver. I have been driving for couple months. I dont know how to file tax for Uber. what form do I need and how to do it?

Please help.

Sincerely
Dat Ha


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/never-filed-taxes-before-any-help-is-appreciated.132171/#post-1952672


----------

